# Terminal B at SMF (Sacramento International)



## HatTrick (Oct 13, 2011)

The new Terminal B at SMF is now open. Airlines operating out of Terminal B are American, Alaska/Horizon, Aeromexico, Frontier, Hawaiian, Jet Blue, and Southwest. (Delta/SkyWest, United/Continental, and US Airways are assigned to Terminal A.)

Using information found at the sacbee.com and sacramento.aero Web sites, I've put together a pdf that will help you navigate the new terminal.


----------



## HatTrick (Nov 29, 2011)

*Sacramento airport's artful Terminal B*

L.A. Times article:  http://articles.latimes.com/2011/nov/14/news/la-trb-sacramento-airports-artful-terminal-b-20111111


----------

